# How often do your babies poop?



## whamilton78 (Aug 13, 2006)

Killer is 4 months old. Today, actually!!! And, my husband and I think he is either the master-pooper or we're feeding him too much.

We feed him 1/3 of a cup three times a day. We tried cutting him to 1/2 a cup twice a day, but he started throwing up and the vet said his tummy was too empty and we went back to 3 times a day. He is a healthy boy and we aren't neccesarily bothered by his seemingly over-abundant bowel movements; we'd just like to know what's "normal".

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

As far as feeding, I would follow the directions of the puppy food you're using. As far as pooping, it may be related to how many times you're feeding. You don't mention how often he's pooping, but I feed Bonnie twice a day, and she generally poops twice a day, usually within a few hours of eating.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey poops once when he wakes up and then when I go home and we go for a walk he does it again. so twice. 

He is 11 lbs and I feed him 1/2 cup around 8pm and 3 table spoons at 8am. he is the same way , when his tummy is empty he throws up. we might give him another spoon at lunch. he only eats dry food.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

When Bogie was a puppy, he would go about 4 times a day. Now he two years old, and how many times he goes directly relates to how much and what he eats. If he eats veggies, he goes more often. He hasn't eaten too much today, and hasn't pooped all day. I fed brocoli at dinner. That usually does the trick.

It sound like your puppy is normal. He eats and poops. That's what puppies do best.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola (1 yr) poohs about 2 sometimes 3 times a day. when she was using a pee pad only, she poohed a few more times a day than that. when she was younger like yours, (and using a pad) she went probally 4 times a day. constantly picking that stuff up! it will get less as your baby nears 10 months, they have such little systems at 4 months. sounds like you are feeding the right amount, if it is more convienent, you can feed once in the am and once again in the pm (twice instead of 3 times). maybe that will help reduce the amount of pooh!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What brand of food are you feeding him?


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis gets fed twice a day but poos at least 5 times a day. he goes first thing in the morning, then maybe an hour after, randomly during the day, and once more before he goes to bed... but it might be my fauult because i take him out so much so he's used to peeing and pooing so much. i hope he slows down though, i do a lot of poop picking up..


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly poops a lot too! I think that she poos so much because she is pee pad trained. A lot of times she will only poo a little bit. She probably goes 4-5 times a day.


----------



## whamilton78 (Aug 13, 2006)

> What brand of food are you feeding him?[/B]



Nutro Natural Choice...Wheat Free....Lamb Meat and Rice

It's GREAT to hear that he's "on track"...we figured it may be puppy-hood.

BTW he poops 4-5 times daily and (there's no nice way to put this) it's PLENTY!









We're going to start giving him a smaller portion at lunch time, so we'll see!


----------

